# 9th Harmonia Cordis International Classical Guitar Festival



## harmoniacordis

Romania - Târgu-Mureș / Marosvásárhely

Every concert from main concert hall will be broadcasted live at http://harmoniacordis.org/live
The time is EET (East European Summer Time).

CONCERTS
CULTURAL PALACE - MAIN CONCERT HALL

18. 08. 2014 -19h
Young Laureate: Tudor GLIGA (Târgu-Mureș)

Concert
NICOLAU Florian (Ro)
Interval
FARKAS-BARABÁS Szabolcs (H) guitar & ZSÍROS Réka (H) flute

19. 08. 2014 - 19h
Young Laureate: Helga Lea CRISTESCU (Brașov)

Concert
Bogdan MIHĂILESCU (F)
Interval
duo Radu VÂLCU & Cristina E. Ciortan (Ro)

20. 08. 2014 - 19h
Young Laureate: Ana-Maria BIBESCU (București)

Concert
Antoine MORINIÈRE (F)
Interval
Thibaut GARCIA (F)

21. 08. 2014 - 19h
Young Laureate: OROSZ Dávid (Târgu-Mureș)

Concert
ANA MARIA IORDACHE (Ro)
Interval
trio Harmonia Cordis:
BEKE István Ferenc - guitar
SZÉKELY Alpár -violin
ENYED Károly - percussion

22. 08. 2014 - 19 h
Young Laureate: Ciapi ALECU (Cluj-Napoca)

Concert:
Natalia LIPNITSKAYA (BY)
Interval
Judicaël PERROY (F)

22. 08. 2014 - 19h
Young Laureate: CSIKI Janka (Budapest)

Concert:
Pavlovits Dávid (H)
Podhorszky Gábor (UK)
Interval
CSÁKI András (H) guitar
SZÉKELY Alpár (Ro) violin
BRASSAI Zoltan (Ro) violin
PÎNTEA Andrei-Cosmin (Ro) viola
PÎNTEA Mihai-Alexandru( Ro) contrabass

22. 08. 2014 - 19h
Young Laureate: GIRÁN Péter (Szeged)

Jazz Concert:
PUSZTAI Antal (A) guitar
Mădălina Ioana PETRE(Ro) voice
ASZTALOS Zsolt (Ro) percussion
ENYED Károly (Ro) piano
PÎNTEA Mihai-Alexandru(Ro) contrabass

ALTERNATIVE PROGRAMS

University of Arts 
19-24.08.2014.

10.00-13.00, 15.00-18.00 h
Materclasses

G. Caffe - 19.08.2014., 22h
Film projection: Carlos Saura: Bodas de Sangre (1981) -Flamenco

Zanza Cafe & Lounge - 20.08.2014., 22h
Young Laureates Concert

Zanza Cafe & Lounge - 22.08.2014., 22h
Concert
KATÓ Árpád (Hu)
Interval
FARKAS-BARABÁS Szabolcs (Hu)-guitar
ZSÍROS Réka (Hu)- flute

University of Arts 
23.08.2014., 10h

Exhibitions: 
AER, acoustic amplification systems
LŐRINCZ György - Archaic music instruments

CULTURAL PALACE - 24.08.2014., 14h
Concert of Târgu-Mureş Guitar School

• KOSZTA D. Anna
• FÁBIÁN Lehel
• BIRÓ Beatrix
• BOCA Denisa
• SABĂU Bogdan
• PETHŐ Csaba
• MOLDOVÁN András
• COLCERIU Dragoș
• Tudor GLIGA
• OROSZ Dávid


----------

